# Hunting > Game Cooking and Recipes >  Show me ya Sausage!!

## big_foot

From time to time I see all ya wild game sausages popping up on here and it inspired me to go have a dig round in the freezer. I found 3kg of fallow and 2kg of red (scrappy cuts)that I was never gonna get round to doing anything with. I took them down to the local butcher, he put in a couple of kg beef to get a full mix.

Ended up with 8.5kg of finished product for $40. Picked them up this arvo, mrs already had tea on the table when I got home so I put a bag in the fridge for tomorrow night.

Well to be frank I'm a big fan of a good sausage and I just couldnt bare the 22hr wait so slipped a sneaky one in the pan for pudding :Psmiley: 

Bloody beautiful :Thumbsup: 

Pretty keen to hear what mixes/seasonings/herbs/spices/butchers you fullas use and how you go about getting them to the table :ORLY:

----------


## Rushy

Venison and garlic does it for me BF.

----------


## big_foot

> Venison and garlic does it for me BF.


Do you just give the butcher a couple of bulbs an tell him to ram it in with it?

----------


## Gibo

Veni wild pork, veni wild goat, veni mussel, veni and veni  :Have A Nice Day: 
Got a home kill butcher out Otamarakau just before Matata straights. Only big loads mind you, last lot was 60 kg of pork n veni and 150 kg of pork only.

----------


## jadeboyd7

parries with a little bit of lamb just for the fat content otherwise the duck is to dry

----------


## Toby

> parries with a little bit of lamb just for the fat content otherwise the duck is to dry


Good to know, I have a bag fill of parrie meat in the freezer, hope to add more this sunday

----------


## big_foot

> veni mussel.


Hang on are we talking like mussel that grow in a shell in the ocean? that sounds like a very interesting brew :Wtfsmilie: 

Yea our butcher down here does 8+ kg

----------


## Rushy

> Do you just give the butcher a couple of bulbs an tell him to ram it in with it?


No he supplies the garlic.

----------


## Gibo

> Hang on are we talking like mussel that grow in a shell in the ocean? that sounds like a very interesting brew
> 
> Yea our butcher down here does 8+ kg


Yip  :Grin:

----------


## Toby

> Yip


 :Sick:

----------


## Gibo

> 


You dont like them? Good to hear someone else has at least tried that combo.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Toby

> You dont like them? Good to hear someone else has at least tried that combo.


Never tried them haha, just sounds like a horrible combo

----------


## big_foot

Ive spent the last 5 min trying to imagine the taste, I like mussels and I like venison and putting them in a sausage could only enhance the flavour. Have you ever smoked a mussel and veni sausage? I reckon thatd be the goods

----------


## Gibo

> Never tried them haha. But it does sound like an interesting combo


I know.  :Have A Nice Day: 
And it is  :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> Ive spent the last 5 min trying to imagine the taste, I like mussels and I like venison and putting them in a sausage could only enhance the flavour. Have you ever smoked a mussel and veni sausage? I reckon thatd be the goods


Nah never. Would be good. Now that my old boy no longer works at the mussel factory we don't get them free :Have A Nice Day:  so cant be arsed.

----------


## Toby

> veni mussel.





> Hang on are we talking like mussel that grow in a shell in the ocean? that sounds like a very interesting brew
> 
> Yea our butcher down here does 8+ kg





> Yip





> 





> You dont like them? Good to hear someone else has at least tried that combo.





> Never tried them haha, just sounds like a *horrible* combo





> I know. 
> And it is


Fuck I'm bored tonight

----------


## Gibo

Have you answered my question about your AI?

----------


## Toby

> Have you answered my question about your AI?


Yeah, Howa 1500

----------


## sakokid

Nothing like a good sausage :Psmiley:

----------


## EeeBees

An Italian friend who is a salami fanatic says you MUST add red wine to the meat mix before putting it in casings...

Have a go with these spice mixes; I use my little electric coffee grinder for powdering the herbs and spices...

Parisian Spice
grind 1 tsp each of dried bay leaf, dried thyme, cloves, white peppercorns, and dried rosemary.   Add 1 1/2 tsps ground cinnamon and a pinch of paprika.   You can use this in marinades as well.

Quartre -espices (Four Spices) is a French blend of four spices...

Mix together 7 parts of ground pepper (white preferably), to 1 part each of ground nutmeg, ground cloves, ground cinnamon.  Allspice can be used instead of the pepper but to me it is better in terrines or pate than sausages.

Add to the meat mix at a rate of 1 teaspoon to every kilo of meat or do a taste test by adding the spices to the meat and fry just a teaspoon of the mix to see how it goes.

----------


## Old Bastard

Mate says his father swore by apple and white wine in his veni sausages .Been meaning to give it a try but havent got round to it yet

----------


## Spook

I had the opportunity to watch a sausage maker using ice instead of water for the mix and using a cutter bowl to prepare the mix...a far superior sausage than the traditional butchers mix and mash.

----------


## Boar Freak

Before:



After:



3rd day in smoke

----------


## veitnamcam

Cockel patties at Rushys suggestion, although he threw me by calling them fritters and i had to look it up. :Grin: 
and spotty (yes spotty) and flounder fillets.



Was bloody good.
cheers for the idea Rushy.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> Cockel patties at Rushys suggestion, although he threw me by calling them fritters and i had to look it up.
> and spotty (yes spotty) and flounder fillets.
> 
> Attachment 26867
> 
> Was bloody good.
> cheers for the idea Rushy.


You are welcome VC but they are fritters mate.  They look pretty good as well.

----------


## Pengy

> I had the opportunity to watch a sausage maker using ice instead of water for the mix and using a cutter bowl to prepare the mix...a far superior sausage than the traditional butchers mix and mash.


That wasn't down at Franks was it ? A mate got me a few of theirs to try last year and I was quite impressed

----------


## veitnamcam

what a dick!
was Spos to be in the dinner thread !  :Grin: :rolleyes:

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> what a dick!
> was Spos to be in the dinner thread ! :rolleyes:


Ha ha ha ha and I didn't even notice.

----------


## big_foot

> what a dick!
> was Spos to be in the dinner thread ! :rolleyes:
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


What a sausage! :Wink:

----------


## Gibo

Flounder, spotty and clam sausage? Ah nah

----------


## Spook

> That wasn't down at Franks was it ? A mate got me a few of theirs to try last year and I was quite impressed


The son of the original owner of that business...has his own setup at his farm now.

----------


## Bill999

> Cockel patties at Rushys suggestion, although he threw me by calling them fritters and i had to look it up.
> and spotty (yes spotty) and flounder fillets.
> 
> Attachment 26867
> 
> Was bloody good.
> cheers for the idea Rushy.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


fileting flounder? I thaught only old english ladies did that

----------


## Spook

> fileting flounder? I thaught only old english ladies did that


Best way to do them when you have heaps to gorge on.

----------


## veitnamcam

easyer for the kids to eat too

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Boaraxa

Had a feed of Venison and paua sausys a wile back they were good too.

----------


## big_foot

I had a bit of a sausage fest tonight, dropped all my boned out venison and turkey down at the butcher the other day, picked it up tonight. Ended up with 20kg of venison sausages and 12kg of turkey. And still got some patties coming next week dont know where they guna go as Ive just bought half a beast and the sausies have topped the chest freezer up to the lid...might have to do some tato tato round some mates this weekends :ORLY: 

So I got home and thought "Ive gotta have a hoon on these turkey sausies" but then I really wanted to try the venison...only one remedy for such a dilemma....mrs and kids got home to mount sausage on the dinner table :Wtfsmilie:  

Turkey turned out beautiful, Id highly recommend it to anybody who has access to turkey, venison were primo to.

Definitely nothing wrong with prime sausage at $5 per kg, forgot to take a pic before tea but heres one of the left overs.

----------


## veitnamcam

A really good real sausage is a thing to be savored and appreciated.
Most people these days who just buy whatever is on special at the supermarket wouldn't even know what a sausage should be like.

gonna get some bags of shoulder meat out myself and get some made next week. :Have A Nice Day: 

5 bucks a kilo is getting right up there tho when you supplied the meat., i dam near cried when my local went from 2.50 a kilo to 4 bucks a kilo :Sad: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## oneshot

super market sausages are just floor scrapings, lips and assholes ground up and stuffed in a collagen tube. dog food at best. Cant beat home made sausages.

----------


## big_foot

> A really good real sausage is a thing to be savored and appreciated.
> Most people these days who just buy whatever is on special at the supermarket wouldn't even know what a sausage should be like.
> 
> gonna get some bags of shoulder meat out myself and get some made next week.
> 
> 5 bucks a kilo is getting right up there tho when you supplied the meat., i dam near cried when my local went from 2.50 a kilo to 4 bucks a kilo
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Sheesh thats damn cheap, I think this fulla is $4.50 plus a little bit of pork fat so it worked out at $5. I might have to have a bit of a shop around next time hes just handy round the corner.

----------


## Gibo

Shop around bro, im paying 3.50

----------


## Tui4Me

The best ones I ever got made were venison 60%, wild pork 20%  and turkey 20%

Also chucked in some cracked pepper 

Would love to do them again but it's not everyday I get the access to the Turkeys.

Tried some wild pork and paua sausages once and they were pretty tasty as well considering I'm not a big fan of paua

The mark of a good sausage is what it tastes like cold the next day.

----------


## Beaker

Cold sausages while running out the door in the morning, yum

With the turkey for sausages, do you use all of the meat or just breast ?







> The best ones I ever got made were venison 60%, wild pork 20%  and turkey 20%
> 
> Also chucked in some cracked pepper 
> 
> Would love to do them again but it's not everyday I get the access to the Turkeys.
> 
> Tried some wild pork and paua sausages once and they were pretty tasty as well considering I'm not a big fan of paua
> 
> The mark of a good sausage is what it tastes like cold the next day.

----------


## big_foot

> Cold sausages while running out the door in the morning, yum
> 
> With the turkey for sausages, do you use all of the meat or just breast ?


I used both this time but next time I might do a batch of red and a batch of white, boss is on my case to go out and have a good cull :Thumbsup:

----------


## Alpinehunter0

Did some veni sausages a while back.... Learnt a couple of things .....the guy who helped me is south african and has made biltong and borewors for many years...

His grinder only does a course grind, think I would have preferred a finer grind, another thing I learnt from my experience is rather than use pork fat it is better to use fatty pork . I made several diff flavours red wine and garlic, a basil and garlic,,,, a pepper sausage and borewors all using hog casings and all using either fresh herbs or whole spices and chopping or grinding before use....he uses a lot of coriander seeds and grinds them himself after pan roasting them, this gives a better and more intense flavour....the sausages have no fillers of any kind and taste amazing..... Don't have any pics sorry, will try to remember to take some next BBQ

----------


## scoped

do you guys find with your home made sausages they go quite soft like spongy or is there something you add to firm them up?

think I got my recipe down pat now but how soft they get when cooking is a bit weird

----------


## oneshot

certain binding agents can give them a spongy texture, what if any binder are you using ?

----------


## big_foot

> do you guys find with your home made sausages they go quite soft like spongy or is there something you add to firm them up?
> 
> think I got my recipe down pat now but how soft they get when cooking is a bit weird

----------


## scoped

> certain binding agents can give them a spongy texture, what if any binder are you using ?


Yeah hakf cup bread crubs and 2 eggs per kilo meat

----------


## oneshot

half a cup of bread crumbs is a lot per kg, I don't add any bread crumbs. They will absorb a lot of moisture and probably account for the soft/spongy texture

----------


## silentscope

i just finished mincing 15-20kgs of venison and 10kg of mutton, what should i add in the way of herbs/spices to make then nice? this is my first attempt at home made saussies.

----------


## veitnamcam

Just remembered to get venison out of freezer, now as long as the wife remembers to take to the butcher tomorrow we should have some Yummy sausages by Friday. :Cool: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## big_foot

Picked up my patties last night, nice but not the best Ive had. The bar was set pretty high a few years back when my flat mate had a box in the freezer, theyd been done in Wakefeild somewhere I believe, bloody beautiful :Psmiley:

----------


## Gapped axe

jeez I'm getting hungry

----------


## screamO

Venison, bacon ends and spices, etc

Venison, frozen pork roast and spices, etc

----------


## redbang

> i just finished mincing 15-20kgs of venison and 10kg of mutton, what should i add in the way of herbs/spices to make then nice? this is my first attempt at home made saussies.


Just make and taste small patties first, before you flavour the whole lot

----------


## mrs dundee

Can't wait to get our beast done nice peace porterhouse steak would be nice and sausages and the rest yum.

----------


## EeeBees

If you soak the breadcrumbs in wine or milk first, I have found they work better.   Squeeze out the liquid before adding to the mix.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Venison, bacon ends and spices, etc
> 
> Venison, frozen pork roast and spices, etc


Is that a Haagen in the background?

----------


## screamO

> Is that a Haagen in the background?


Hell NO, Heineken :Brzzzzz:

----------


## veitnamcam

Ah was going to accuse you of being a man of taste  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## oneshot

Are those collagen skins ?

----------


## screamO

> Are those collagen skins ?


First pic is collagen and the second is natural.
I packed the collagen ones a bit tight and there's not much give in them, that's why they are sitting on a plate and not all strung up.
I find the collagen easy and clean to use but prefer the natural casings.

----------

